# HOW TO: Get old Kirsch forum theme back!



## amitava82 (May 18, 2008)

*Update:* Everything at one place.. Here

***************************
*UPDATE on June 24, 2009:*
* Removed new header and footer ads.

Please download the one that says [NEW]. I've forgotten old account login credentials. 

***************************
I've already posted my tutorials here. But as per request I'm creating a new thread so that its easy for new visitors to find what they are looking for.

This script will get get rid of all new weird theme and bring back good old Kirsch theme. It also removes all the ads and Think digit header. This is how it looks:

*img529.imageshack.us/img529/8053/basicjg6.th.jpg

*Tutorial for Firefox:*

1. Get stylish extension form here

2. Get the stylish script form here. Click the button that says "load into Stylish". A window will pop up. Click save.

3. Now reload the browser and see the transformation.

*Update:* I'll update the script time to time. In order to update your script do following:
Go to manage styles (right click stylish icon at bottom) > Find updates and update all. Thats it!

*Without Stylish Extension:*

1. Get the stylish script form here. Click "Show code", copy and paste the code into a text editor and name it _some_file_name.css_.

2. Save this file to your firefox *profile > Chrome* directory. 
For windows its stored in _\Documents and Settings\user_name\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\xxxxxxxx.default\chrome_. 
Vista: C:\Users\username\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla
For Linux, its _/home/<username>/.mozilla/firefox/xxxxxxxx.default/chrome_

3. In the chrome directory, create a file named *userContent.css*. Edit the file and add the following line in it:

```
@import url("some_file_name.css");
```
Here _some_file_name.css_ is the css file you have saved before. Save it, restart Firefox.

4. Open digit forum and you will see the changes.

*Note:* always use Adblocker Plus to save your bandwidth. 

*Tutorial for Opera:*

Opera has inbuilt feature for site specific user stylesheet. This is how you do it:

1. Get the css file from here. Save it somewhere, say opera installation directory > styles. 

2. Now open think digit form in Opera. right click anywhere on the page > Edit Site Preferences > Display. Browse your css file. Click OK and reload page

*img139.imageshack.us/img139/2759/operacj3.th.jpg

3. Now reload the browser and see the transformation.

*Now you no longer have wait till the page loads for the style to be applied*. So, you won't see the transformation.

*Known bug:*

* Opera: a red line beside every "go to last post" button.

*Thanks to:* hullap (bug report), kalpik(his request to make this script, and bug support), and original  kirsch theme developer: Yarub.

If you want an *alternative theme* get it from here
Keep me posted with bugs if you find any.


----------



## kalpik (May 18, 2008)

Amitava, thanks for all your effort


----------



## GeekyBoy (May 18, 2008)

Thanks, worked pretty well in Opera 9!


----------



## Hitboxx (May 18, 2008)

Amitava naab  wonderful work, thanks.


----------



## als2 (May 18, 2008)

dude you ROCK


----------



## Vishal Gupta (May 18, 2008)

Its simply superb. 

I have one doubt what will happen if our admins delete the theme folder itself? I think you are using the images from the theme folder. If they are not allowing the theme from drop-down menu, they might totally remove the theme from server. atm they have just disabled it for members.


----------



## FilledVoid (May 18, 2008)

In simple words. You just plain rock man. My sincere thanks to your work.


----------



## amitava82 (May 18, 2008)

Vishal: I'll use base64 encoding then. No hosting problem..


----------



## iMav (May 18, 2008)

really cool man, credit to rohan & amitava both


----------



## gary4gar (May 18, 2008)

Superb..Thanks!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 18, 2008)

sorry for the late reply, but thanks a lot. It was hard work I suppose. This baby is awssome now.


----------



## FilledVoid (May 18, 2008)

> I have one doubt what will happen if our admins delete the theme folder itself? I think you are using the images from the theme folder. If they are not allowing the theme from drop-down menu, they might totally remove the theme from server. atm they have just disabled it for members.


Just in case he needs some webspace for the images or whatever I believe we IRC users can scrap a bit of space for it . That is , if the above is possible.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (May 18, 2008)

^^ Nice.


----------



## QwertyManiac (May 18, 2008)

Yep, hosting is non-issue, I could provide it myself ( one among the IRC  ), who would wish for eyes to spoil?!


----------



## Garbage (May 18, 2008)

[SIZE=+2]Superb Tutorial !!! [/SIZE]

It's good than rohan_shenoy's tutorial. Thanks !!
Hats off to amitava and all other IRC members


----------



## Quiz_Master (May 18, 2008)

Simply awesome DUDE!!!!

You rock!!!....

Its like back to old theme..


----------



## GeekyBoy (May 18, 2008)

And the Ads seem to have been deactivated too !!!
Thanks Man!!!!

--------
Sorry, it skipped my notice!


----------



## kalpik (May 18, 2008)

^^ Yes, that's one of the features


----------



## d1g1t (May 19, 2008)

Garbage said:


> ...
> Hats off to ... all other IRC members


We did the best we could!

[edit] Only Filled-Void was sitting there discouraging us


----------



## praka123 (May 19, 2008)

good!thanks!


----------



## gary4gar (May 19, 2008)

Just a small goof up
go to last post arrow is not Visible in firefox, Link is still there


Fix it please


----------



## amitava82 (May 19, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> Just a small goof up
> go to last post arrow is not Visible in firefox, Link is still there
> 
> Fix it please


Can you post a screenshot please?

@all thank you


----------



## gary4gar (May 19, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> Can you post a screenshot please?
> 
> @all thank you


Sure!
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/16854_8ltdl/Screenshot-3.png


----------



## praka123 (May 19, 2008)

@gary:next time press "*ALT+prt scr*" for window screenshot on Gnome


----------



## gary4gar (May 19, 2008)

praka123 said:


> @gary:next time press "*ALT+prt scr*" for window screenshot on Gnome


Yeah, i knew that command but too lazy to press one EXTRA key
next time will do it


----------



## Garbage (May 19, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> Yeah, i knew that command but too lazy to press one EXTRA key
> next time will do it


or you wanted to show your Desktop look to others??


----------



## prasad_den (May 19, 2008)

Thanks.... Works like a charm...!!


----------



## amitava82 (May 19, 2008)

@gary4gar: I can't figure out the problem...  Everyone can see that little arrow. I tried to increase browser font size, still i can see that arrow. Try following:

* Update the style.
* Change ur FF theme to default and see.
* Check in Opera too.


----------



## adi007 (May 19, 2008)

Superb amitava82..
Using it with monkey( i mean greasemonkey  ) in FF...
Thanks a lot buddy..


----------



## gary4gar (May 19, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> @gary4gar: I can't figure out the problem...  Everyone can see that little arrow. I tried to increase browser font size, still i can see that arrow. Try following:
> 
> * Update the style.
> * Change ur FF theme to default and see.
> * Check in Opera too.


Updated the style, and now its fixed.
Thanks for taking pains for me


----------



## amitava82 (May 19, 2008)

adi007 said:


> Superb amitava82..
> Using it with monkey( i mean greasemonkey  ) in FF...
> Thanks a lot buddy..


Do not use monkey. Its slow. User Stylish or 2nd method.

*Update for Firefox:* You no longer need Stylish Extension...  Check first post. Also update your script.


----------



## FilledVoid (May 19, 2008)

Good job man! Thats awesome that you dont need any Addons to make this work .


----------



## ico (May 19, 2008)

Thanx a trillion Amitava.......


----------



## abhi.eternal (May 19, 2008)

guys how to make this work on Safari Browser for Windows?....  i so hate this theme


----------



## BBThumbHealer (May 19, 2008)

Awesome Tut Amitava


----------



## mehulved (May 19, 2008)

abhi.eternal said:


> guys how to make this work on Safari Browser for Windows?....  i so hate this theme


Just try to find a way to use this css file, that's it.


----------



## amitava82 (May 19, 2008)

Safari and IE does not have the option to set site specific css. So, use some kinda plugin for that. May be Mac user can tell you better. You can set this css but it will be applied globally which will mess up other sites.


----------



## nitish_mythology (May 19, 2008)

Thanks amitava82...Blue is certainly much better than red!


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 19, 2008)

great work *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/41.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/41.gif amitava82

thanks a lot *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/77.gif
blue theme rocks *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/113.gif


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 19, 2008)

Hey amitava, thanks for this release, really love this  but we had one more theme previously, right? I dont remember the name, but can you make that usable too? And great job on this


----------



## ring_wraith (May 19, 2008)

Come on! Do it for Safari toooo...


----------



## ray|raven (May 19, 2008)

Great Work Amitava


----------



## Garbage (May 19, 2008)

Great work....

Good job bro...


----------



## Third Eye (May 19, 2008)

Thanks dude


----------



## PcEnthu (May 19, 2008)

@amitava, Thanks for bringing back the forum browsing experience back 

Special thanks for eliminating the custom style transformation process


----------



## iMav (May 19, 2008)

*Bug Alert*

the delete pm drop down is not shown if u use the hack 

screen shot of with the kirsch hack:

*img137.imageshack.us/img137/8704/withkirschhackhx8.jpg

screen shot with the default ugly fugly red:

*img222.imageshack.us/img222/3226/withouthackma9.jpg


----------



## amitava82 (May 19, 2008)

Please update your script. You are having old version..


----------



## iMav (May 19, 2008)

^^ cool, got it


----------



## vish786 (May 19, 2008)

awesome work @amitava

can u get vbullettin's default theme ?


----------



## hullap (May 19, 2008)

ERRRRRR
*img146.imageshack.us/img146/6/screenshot5bz9.th.png


----------



## amitava82 (May 19, 2008)

^^ Hullap: Update script

@all: Please update your script before posting bug. Its more likely that I've already fixed the bug.

@vish786: Whats the default theme?


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 19, 2008)

Thanks amitava! Your work is much appreciated!  And thanks to Rohan Shenoy for making some great minds think towards changing for the better


----------



## m-jeri (May 19, 2008)

Dudeeeeeeeeeee


Thanks Man..................


----------



## amitava82 (May 20, 2008)

*Update:* Webber theme added. Go to first post


----------



## GeekyBoy (May 20, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> *Update:* Webber theme added. Go to first post



I tried the Webber theme....Ok but Ads have been activated..

So reverted back to old Kirsch theme.


----------



## amitava82 (May 20, 2008)

I don't see any ads. Please make sure you have deactivated previous theme. U can try updating theme. Which browser are you using BTW?


----------



## FilledVoid (May 20, 2008)

Confirmed here also. Webber in FF 3 beta shows no ads on my Ubuntu system.


----------



## GeekyBoy (May 20, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> I don't see any ads. Please make sure you have deactivated previous theme. U can try updating theme. Which browser are you using BTW?



I use opera 9.24.Would you like me to send a screenshot ?

This is the screenshot: *img120.imageshack.us/img120/4862/93301292bz7.png
*img120.imageshack.us/img120/4862/93301292bz7.633ebb9eb6.jpg


----------



## NIGHTMARE (May 20, 2008)

gr8 work bro brilliant job


----------



## gary4gar (May 20, 2008)

The new Weber Theme Rocks!
Thanks you amitava 


Ps: you are marketing IRC nicely


----------



## GeekyBoy (May 20, 2008)

Oh...I notice that there's a css file exclusively for opera....

Works Fine.....Thanks Amitava !!!!!


----------



## techtronic (May 20, 2008)

*Awesome.*


----------



## Hitboxx (May 20, 2008)

Surprise 

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/7948/evo.png

Yes yes, please ask the man himself.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 20, 2008)

Hitboxx said:


> Surprise
> 
> *www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/7948/evo.png
> 
> Yes yes, please ask the man himself.


incedentally, *whats* so surprising ?


----------



## Rahim (May 20, 2008)

Excellent and i have fallen in love with this forum a second time!!!


----------



## Hitboxx (May 20, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> incedentally, *whats* so surprising ?


Don't barge in on my glory, I *can *delete your post


----------



## iNFiNiTE (May 20, 2008)

Thanks Amitava. Wonderful work. using in Opera and its working perfectly.

Ah no more torture for the eyes......


----------



## Gigacore (May 20, 2008)

great!


----------



## hullap (May 20, 2008)

GeekyBoy said:


> I use opera 9.24.Would you like me to send a screenshot ?
> 
> This is the screenshot:


thumbnails pls


----------



## din (May 20, 2008)

This is great. Congrats.


----------



## neocon (May 20, 2008)

Thanks a lot brother Amitava 

You have made my visit to the forum a lot more easier. I almost had to get eye transplants yesterday after logging in  

Today you saved me lakhs of rupees


----------



## vish786 (May 21, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> @vish786: Whats the default theme?



*www.linuxquestions.org/questions/
*this one


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (May 21, 2008)

^^check your hyperlink 'gentleman'(we are never sure of your gender though).

we better copy paste that instead of clicking on your link.lol.wtf is '*this one/'.


----------



## rahul_u_know_me (May 28, 2008)

is it safe to use these scripts.


----------



## hullap (May 28, 2008)

^yes
they just change the theme of the forum
install stylish


----------



## indian_samosa (Jun 1, 2008)

Lovely ...absolutely awesome.Thanks ...


----------



## slugger (Jun 18, 2008)

thanx amitava buddy - works like a charm in opera

P.S. just saw that images are hot linked to thinkdigit site
might wan2 save them offline in case they decide to delete that directory


----------



## narangz (Jun 20, 2008)

@ Amitava- Can you create the Evo Fluid style, which was previously a theme in the forum?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 20, 2008)

narangz - Thats an IRC special theme, or maybe you can google it out, he has made one


----------



## narangz (Jun 20, 2008)

^^ LOL  Not fair!

I found it but it isn't the same as the one used here previously. So I'll stick with Kirsch style


----------



## FilledVoid (Jun 20, 2008)

Offtopic:



> ^^ LOL  Not fair!



Yeah we IRC Folks get benefits . Awesome Web Page Desginers, SAP Consultants, Gamers, Music Freaks .... .. .. . . . Well there much more but I think its better experience by being there  .


----------



## Garbage (Jun 20, 2008)

FilledVoid said:


> Offtopic:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah we IRC Folks get benefits . Awesome Web Page Desginers, SAP Consultants, Gamers, Music Freaks .... .. .. . . . Well there much more but I think its better experience by being there  .


yup... ur tag-line shows that ... 

[size=+2]IRC is where the Party is[/size]


----------



## praka123 (Jun 20, 2008)

> IRC is where the Party is


drinks?


----------



## Garbage (Jun 20, 2008)

praka123 said:


> drinks?


Offtopic : 
There is EVERYTHING you need


----------



## amitava82 (Jun 20, 2008)

narangz said:


> I found it but it isn't the same as the one used here previously. So I'll stick with Kirsch style


Check out the screenshot posted by hitboxx. AFAIK that's how Evo looks like..


----------



## narangz (Jun 20, 2008)

@All after my post- I'll s(u)e(e) you 

@amitava- I checked that screen shot & myself tried that. However in Evo we had a white box type thingy for the user title, I think. There was something but I am not sure what it was. I'll find some screen shot & post it here.

Thanks for your efforts! Well done 

Here's the only one I can find 

*img260.imageshack.us/img260/3752/iekd6.jpg


----------



## amitava82 (Jun 21, 2008)

^^ OK.. lol..  You have to disable your kirsch theme. Just right click Stylish Icon and uncheck Kirsch theme. Otherwise if u have 2  or more theme running at the same time u'll get different results like your screenshot..


----------



## narangz (Jun 21, 2008)

Amitava, check the screenshot I gave above & the try the Evo style you created. It's different.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 25, 2008)

Superb Work.

Great Work Man.Page loads faster..!! Thanks.


----------



## hullap (Jun 25, 2008)

FilledVoid said:


> Offtopic:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah we IRC Folks get benefits . Awesome Web Page Desginers, SAP Consultants, Gamers, Music Freaks .... .. .. . . . Well there much more but I think its better experience by being there  .


wtf!
u forgot n00bs like me biatch


----------



## FilledVoid (Jun 26, 2008)

> wtf!
> u forgot n00bs like me biatch



:O


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 1, 2008)

Error:-*www.imgx.org/pfiles/9317/asda.GIF


----------



## narangz (Jul 1, 2008)

^^ It's some problem with forum. It isn't related with the theme.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 1, 2008)

^^^ oops ok


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jul 3, 2008)

Make it a sticky!


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jul 21, 2008)

script server is not working


----------



## hullap (Jul 25, 2008)

look at the left
*img99.imageshack.us/img99/6408/screenshotkw2.th.png


----------



## amitava82 (Jul 25, 2008)

left? 

BTW, Updated 1st post.


----------



## hullap (Jul 25, 2008)

^ doesnt the space on the left look odd?


----------



## pushkaraj (Jul 27, 2008)

gr8 work. @amitava, thanx bro


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jul 30, 2008)

@amitava82 again thanks to u for doing nice job.Sometime saw when i downloading the stylish script from the given link the page is not open why ?

screenshot-->*img177.imageshack.us/img177/4953/20080730030345qy1.th.png


----------



## amitava82 (Jul 30, 2008)

Yeah the server is down I guess. Should be up in couple of hours... hopefully.


----------



## mehulved (Aug 26, 2008)

amitava, why don't you move these theme from google pages to your blog now?


----------



## Garbage (Aug 26, 2008)

mehulved said:


> amitava, why don't you move these theme from google pages to your blog now?


perhaps your blog to google pages ??


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 28, 2008)

Works Fine now...but hey the icons need a bit update..
*www.vbulletin.org/forum/showthread.php?t=172978&highlight=kirsch


----------



## phreak0ut (Oct 9, 2008)

Bumping for possible bug. What is the error about?  *www.imgx.org/public/viewset/5086

Hmmm....someone else has posted already. If it's the forum's problem, how are the other posting?


----------



## hullap (Oct 9, 2008)

thats the forums problem


----------



## cooldudie3 (Nov 17, 2008)

Do you think you can use this theme on my forum? I think the Evo theme looks quite good. The interface is PHPBB2.


----------



## toofan (Nov 17, 2008)

Now I am also free form the ads and other thing. now some bigger fonts all blue color. Nothing red except this sign. 

Good work.


----------



## toofan (Nov 22, 2008)

Is it has some problem with system. Because after i installed this krish theme my computer started hanging. and freezing. But after I removed that krish them everything is normal. is it due to this theme.


----------



## trublu (Dec 29, 2008)

Is there any solution for Google chrome ?????


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 17, 2009)

An add is displaced at the top of every page! anyone will try to remove it? plz remove that!


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 17, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> An add is displaced at the top of every page! anyone will try to remove it? plz remove that!


Ad block plus is your answer


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 18, 2009)

^^ I blocked images from "*imagec16.247realmedia.com" and now its blocked! Firefox FTW!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 23, 2009)

Opera css file is *not* working for the New Think digit Theme..

Plz fix this!


----------



## amitava82 (Jun 24, 2009)

lol I came back after a long time n new changes!
Will fix it soon.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jun 24, 2009)

^ I am using your forum theme. It's great! It's saving my eyes from strain from the new TDF forum theme. Thanks for the great work!


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Jun 24, 2009)

thanx a lot...i'm using it too...its much much better than the *ugly* new black theme.


----------



## amitava82 (Jun 24, 2009)

Updated. See 1st post.

Looks like Digit guys removed Webber theme images. Can anyone confirm Evo theme loading new icons are it's default? I'm on GPRS, can't check now.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 24, 2009)

Thx amvitava! it worked!


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jun 24, 2009)

@Amitava: One query, when the pages load the Digit's crap theme comes up and then after 3-4 seconds your theme comes up. Is there a way to minimize the gap between this process?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 24, 2009)

@DJ
This thing (process of urs) take more time as the original page loads then script work...There is one more way that will make Digit Page to open directly with script! Use Opera and apply the EVO theme! it is very good(script execute directly)


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Jun 24, 2009)

when i use any of your themes- kirsch, webber or evo, i can't reply. this is what happens to the reply box- *img194.imageshack.us/img194/9020/75998601.th.jpg

but with the default black theme, everythings fine- *img40.imageshack.us/img40/83/76542529.th.jpg
when i used the old kirsch theme, the reply was working fine. i'm using firefox 3.0.11


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 24, 2009)

^^ LOL! smilies inside reply box!:roll:
8) lol! but this work fine with Opera i mean no prob in Opera Evo theme!


----------



## amitava82 (Jun 24, 2009)

Working fine for me. Make sure you removed old theme..


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Jun 24, 2009)

i removed everything including the stylish extension.first in user styles i uninstalled the kirsch theme...then uninstalled the stylish extension from Add-ons.then i restarted firefox, installed stylish..then installed the kirsch theme[NEW]..but the problem remains no matter which theme i apply.


----------



## din (Jun 26, 2009)

Perfect, Thank  you very much again.

Sorry for asking too much, but anyway to remove those red arrows (under - Last Post - header) ?

Also, the extreme left, red envelope icon


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Jun 26, 2009)

any help with my problem? right now when i have to reply, i have to disable the theme, reply then enable the theme again.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 26, 2009)

^^ k do one thing! Uninstall Firefox then Install it! then apply!


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Jun 27, 2009)

...nah...right now i've gotten used to the disable/ enable process...so it doesn't matter.


----------



## red_devil (Jul 1, 2009)

Well I can reply on Quick reply but Quoting a post and advanced reply don't work 

any help regarding this?


----------



## confused (Jul 1, 2009)

Thank you very muchThank you very much


----------



## RaghuKL (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanx for sparing the ignorant and oppressed from the horrible theme.


----------



## red_devil (Jul 1, 2009)

^ arey bhai log are you facing any problem similar to *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1136462&postcount=132


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 28, 2009)

*img194.imageshack.us/img194/9020/75998601.th.jpg

Using Firefox and and ur EVO theme.....wtf! i m getting this thing^^^.. i cant reply quoting any message i have to use quick reply..i cant edit post...blah blah stuf...amitava solve this thing....


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Jul 28, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> *img194.imageshack.us/img194/9020/75998601.th.jpg
> 
> Using Firefox and and ur EVO theme.....wtf! i m getting this thing^^^.. i cant reply quoting any message i have to use quick reply..i cant edit post...blah blah stuf...amitava solve this thing....




thats what i was getting...so i stopped using it altogether...


----------



## MasterMinds (Jul 28, 2009)

Why to take so much pain for just a theme


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jul 29, 2009)

sekhar_xxx said:


> thats what i was getting...so i stopped using it altogether...



It is working fine for me in Firefox...


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 29, 2009)

working fine in opera...
good job amitava


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 30, 2009)

MasterMinds said:


> Why to take so much pain for just a theme



Default Digit Theme is pain It hurt eyes....amitava help...


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 9, 2009)

Excellent work Amitava but One bug Found ...  
[Being a tester, I m happy to raise it  ]

When replying to PM or doing a advanced reply ..Text Box for replying is disabled..see SS

*img90.imageshack.us/img90/5585/errorinreplying.th.jpg


----------



## kalpik (Sep 9, 2009)

Yup! I get that too! I Just disable the style when i'm replying..


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 9, 2009)

^^But isnt that a major bug as U have to flip flop for replying ?


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Sep 9, 2009)

kalpik said:


> Yup! I get that too! I Just disable the style when i'm replying..



Now that's a nice idea. And foolish me....i have disabled it for browsing also.


----------



## sam_1710 (Nov 20, 2009)

I face this problem in opera, Blank spaces on the sides.. 

Screenshot
*img194.imageshack.us/img194/6965/digit.th.jpg


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 20, 2009)

^^same here...


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 20, 2009)

^^ Well, for me blank spaces on the sides looks cool. I think this thing doesn't hurt your eyes, atleast not for me..


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 20, 2009)

Hmm, Strange. It appears for me sometimes, but not always. Anyway, it's DEFINITELY better than the stupid default red theme, so why complain?


----------



## Rahim (Nov 20, 2009)

I dont have any such problems in Opera.


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 21, 2009)

I've just stumbled upon amitava82's earlier scripts.


That one is working fine (no bugs in "advanced mode" et all):

Install it and be in peace. 

INSTRUCTIONS:

Firefox:

1)Click on Stylish icon in bottom-right part of the screen.

2)Click on Manage Styles -> ThinkDigit Forum Kirsch Theme[NEW] -> Uninstall

3)Go here: *userstyles.org/styles/7329 and click on "Install with Stylish" and click on "Install"

4)Job done 


Use it in tandem with the NeatDigit Extension and you are good to go 
I hope this works. It's working for me now for the past 3-4hrs. 

Again, thanks amitava82 and tarey_g


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 31, 2009)

applied it just now. What a dufus i am to ignore such a mind blowing creative work.
Thanks.


----------



## Krow (Dec 31, 2009)

^ If we are lucky, then we can have forum theme changed to Kirsch.


----------



## adi007 (Jan 1, 2010)

cool man i removed the old version and installed this and it works like a charm 
Thanks


----------

